# String in File umwandeln



## dadon511 (4. April 2007)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich mir den Pfad meines aktuelles Projektes mit getCanonicalPath() gehollt habe möchte ich es als Startverzeichnis des Öffnen-Dialogs anzeigen (mit setCurrentDirectory()).

Mein Problem ist, dass ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe wie ich den String in eine File-Instanz umwandle.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß, Darja


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

String path = "c:\a\b\c\d.txt";
File file = new File(path);

Gruß Tom


----------



## dadon511 (4. April 2007)

Danke!!


----------

